# Dark Heresy Roleplay



## Chuky (Sep 10, 2013)

This campaing will be held in the Warhammer 40k universe, more specificly the Calixis Sector in the dark and grim future of the 41st millenium.Dark Heresy is the first and lowest rank roleplaying game in the warhammer universe , here is where legends are born.This rp game will be held on Roll20 and skype or TS3(whichever is prefered).A camera is not mandatory , neither is a working mic(as you can relay your actions in the Roll20 chat) but i would reccommend the latter(as a mic adds a great deal of fun to the game).I am in a gmt + 2 zone but hours are very flexible for me (i am free almost every day of the week) , the sessions will be played on a weekly basis but this can be changed to a more frequent one if all the players want this. We will be following the rules on Dark Heresy Core Rulebook 1 (i suggest getting your hands on it but it is not mandatory).Some house rules may apply in the first session if we have unexperienced players in a large number.Adult content will be present as this universe is very dark and reallisct(well in it's own way i guess ^_^ ).New players are welcome.If you are interested please post here: a way to contact you , how much experience you have in this universe or if you have none and if you own or not a working mic (expecting the first the rest don't matter a lot i just want to see what i am dealing with here).Can't wait to start this campaing up and have some great fun







.


----------



## RoleplayKutu (Jul 25, 2013)

Would love to consider it if you have more people. I am in the same time zone with mic and such and prefer skype. Either pm me here or tell me your steam id for contact.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely interested. I am in GMT +8, have a working mic but have never played before.


----------



## xAngelicZ (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey I am interested in joining, I have played a little before but never anything to substantial. I have skype and a working mic and i'm in GMT +10. I do attend university during the first half of the week but I am able to dedicate all day Thursday through Sunday (minus some time for university work and such). You can send me a pm on here and i'll add you on skype or what have you.


----------



## Chuky (Sep 10, 2013)

*Dark Heresy RP campaing*

At the moment we have the first group full and the second group aswell.I will write you down as reserves if a third group will be created or a free spot opens.


----------



## lisan (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm very interested in joining a group. Please send me a PM with any Information.


----------



## Kopaja (Nov 2, 2013)

I am also interested in joining, please contact me if a slot gets free or a new group forms - I have both TS3 and Skype.
I have a moderate experience in the warhammer universe and would say am a long time roleplayer (10+ years)


----------



## Ace1777 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd be up for joining if this is still going on. I'm in the Pacific time zone and have a mic and Skype, I'm fairly new to role playing and have a moderate understanding of warhammer lore.


----------



## GrimNotoriety (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey,
I've recently gotten into Dark Heresy and am eagerly awaiting my first games in it. I have a copy of the core game rulebook, and access to character sheets. I also have a Roll20 and Skype account (GrimNotoriety), and am looking for a group. I am GMT +8 and fairly flexible, though balancing studies as well, which usually doesn't cause any problems.


----------

